#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Κατάλογοι Αρχείων >  > > >  >  >  Downloads - Υδραυλικά-Λιμενικά - Κατάλογος

## eMichanikos.gr

*1. Λογισμικό*

*Windows -* Μηκοτομή  Υδραυλικών Έργων

*FORTRAN*  - Βασικοί υδραυλικοί υπολογισμοί
* 
2. Νομοθεσία 
*
4η Τροποποιητική ΚΥΑ για άδειες χρήσης νερού
* 
**3. Έντυπα* 


*4.* *Βιβλιογραφία-Βοηθήματα*
Διαχείριση Υγρών Αποβλήτων με Αποκεντρωμένα Συστήματα  Επεξεργασίας

Μικρές και αποκεντρωμένες μονάδες επεξεργασίας αστικών  υγρών αποβλήτων

Νέες μορφές δικτύων συλλογής και αποχέτευσης ακαθάρτων

Φυσικά συστήματα στην επεξεργασία αστικών λυμάτων.  Εφαρμογές στην Ελλάδα 

      Water Supply Design Criteria

Αναζήτηση χαοτικών ελκυστών στις υδρολογικές  διαδικασίες.

Απόδειξη του χάους στo σύστημα βροχόπτωσης - απορροής

Brief and Shallow Introduction tο Chaos Theory

Μodeling of chaos in finite hydrological time ser.

constructed wetlands treatment of wastewaters

Τεχνητοί υδροβιότοποι για την επεξεργασία λυμάτων

Αναερόβια δεξαμενή σταθεροποίησης υγρών αποβλήτων

Επεξεργασία αποβλήτων με δεξαμενές σταθεροποίησης

Μικρό υδροηλεκτρικό στην Άρτα

*AutoCad -* Τομή σκάμματος με εδαφικές στρώσεις και αγωγό ακαθάρτων  από PVC σειράς 41

 *AutoCad -* Οχετοί - Πρότυπα Εγνατίας Οδού Α.Ε.

*AutoCad -* Τεχνικά Οχετών -Πρότυπα Εγνατίας Οδού Α.Ε.
*
5. Συνέδρια - Σεμινάρια*


*Ευχαριστίες:*
Το eMichanikos.gr ευχαριστεί όσους συνέβαλαν στη δημιουργία του παρόντος καταλόγου.

----------

